# Newage Stamford Generator not going



## Zed (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi

Does anyone know anything about these generators? It's a Newage Stamford HC144f 12 wire. Please see attachments. It just stopped working and I can't figure out why. How do I test it etc. 

Thanks
Zac


----------

